# Whats the strongest Glue out there???



## PIMP 1.8T (Jul 7, 2003)

I have too glue my FUBA antenna back into the base, on my MKIV Jetta. (don't ask long story) I bought a short 1" antenna to replace the OEM one. I figure a shorter antenna look better. Whats the best glue to use.


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Whats the strongest Glue out there??? (PIMP 1.8T)*

strongest glue? id say epoxy of some sort, they have different strengths.
best glue? dunno


----------



## jophasu (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Whats the strongest Glue out there??? (PIMP 1.8T)*

I've found that PC-7 epoxy is the best adhesive for just about anything, even ghetto-fixin radiators and metal fuel tanks...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Whats the strongest Glue out there??? (jophasu)*

Gorillia glue (I think that's what it's called) is awesome!


----------

